# Leaves curled/dry...Ph or not



## tn_toker420 (Apr 27, 2009)

Leaf tips have been curling , and beginning to become brittle and dry ...I've also had a few leaf tips begin to develop brownish dying spots on the tips ...I think my Ph must be off, i'd bought a double-pronged multi-tester, and it's reading 7.5 or 8 ...But the meter doesn't read over 8 , so i'm not so sure...I've read that these double-prong testers are notoriously unreliable , so i'm hoping to just pick up a simple liquid tester soon to verify ...But from the pics, can anyone tell me the problem??? And if pH is high, what's the best thing other than "PH down" , vinegar maybe ??? If anymore info is needed, just ask...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 27, 2009)

*ph  should be around 6.5 - 7 for soil grows ,,i would sort this out before trying anything else eace:*


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2009)

I had one of those meters and they SUCK. Not acurate at all except for Moisture. If all ya can get is the pool type,,go for it,,cause that green one aint no good. I threw mine away. The pool one will work much better.
UKgirl is right on. Your PH is very very important and looks to be your problem Your locking nutes out with a PH of 8.0


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 27, 2009)

I had the same problem ph was too high, I started to add some peroxide about 1/4 a cap ful to my tap water (witch sits for 48hrs), thats 1/4 a cap to 1 gal, it looks as though its a little worse for you though.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 27, 2009)

Well i'm aware what the ph 'should' be ...Just wasn't sure if this seemed to be from high pH or Not ...Gonna hopefully eventually got some test strips and double check ...But also thought i'd note, when i checked my tap-water it read around 7 or 8 also , and my distilled water the same too , close to 8...Just really gotta figure a few more things out, but just wasn't sure if i should focus on the pH or not @ first ...I've stopped nutes for about roughly 3 days now by the way...Should i continue to just water w/ no nutes until this begins to get better ??? i'm using Adv.Nute. dr. hornby iguana juice,which is 3-1-3 grow and 4-3-6 bloom ... And what's everyone's advice for lowering my pH , and how small of increments and how much time should i take to level pH ???


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 27, 2009)

well i dont know how long it should take, but I do know that it will show on the newest growth, I saw an improvement after my first watering with addative. good luck on solving your problem, grow green and may the pot heads above shine on your grow.

MYGROW http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=443194#post443194


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2009)

You cannot use the meter you have to check the pH of water.  That is a pH meter for soil only, but as already indicated, it is pretty much worthless.  You need to get your pH right before you do anything else.  Unless your pH is correct, any other measures you take are pretty much worthless.  You also need a pH meter that is accurate to at least 1 decimal place.  PH is measured expotentially, like the richter scale.  A pH of 8 is 100 times more basic than a pH of 7.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 27, 2009)

I would flush those plants with a PH neutral water.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm aware of how important pH is, and how it works ... Just not sure about my actions and other variables... But i've picked up some pool testing strips , but they only have color comparison values of like 6.2,6.8, 7.5, and 8.0 or somethin'...So it's accurate i guess, but it depends on your own judgement of the results... But my tap is testing around 8 for sure  ... So would about 1/2 cap(teaspoon) of white vinegar(5%) or  Peroxode per gallon work this out ??? And should i continue with the exact amount, or gradually up the additive as time goes on ??? And after things improve should i continue this regimen or stop and resume with nutes ??? And at this point would it be beneficial to add any lime or possibly a quick 'compost tea' from mulch, peat moss, sawdust, composted leaves, wood chips, or somethin along that lines ???


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 28, 2009)

i use the color changing one.
fill half the vial then drop 4 drops in and it turns color.
im thinking it isnt that accurate but it seems to be alright


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 28, 2009)

What you need to do is check your water before,get that PH. Then add peroxide viniger whatever floats your boat, and test untill you reach the disired range of PH if your adding nutes I would add them proir to the adjustment because that can also change the PH. this is the best I can do for you. O and by the way this water will only be good for around 24 hrs as the PH will change again.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 28, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Well i'm aware what the ph 'should' be ...Just wasn't sure if this seemed to be from high pH or Not ...Gonna hopefully eventually got some test strips and double check ...But also thought i'd note, when i checked my tap-water it read around 7 or 8 also , and my distilled water the same too , close to 8...Just really gotta figure a few more things out, but just wasn't sure if i should focus on the pH or not @ first ...I've stopped nutes for about roughly 3 days now by the way...Should i continue to just water w/ no nutes until this begins to get better ??? i'm using Adv.Nute. dr. hornby iguana juice,which is 3-1-3 grow and 4-3-6 bloom ... And what's everyone's advice for lowering my pH , and how small of increments and how much time should i take to level pH ???


 
ALWAYS check your PH first b/c the plant uptake diff nutes at diff ph levels.  if ph is good THEN go to step2.

SSH


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok, i think i've got it figured out now ...Just not really sure how long it should take right now ...How big of 'steps' should i lower , about .2 a week ??? Or somethin close to that..? 
 Another question that's kinda moronic and i really think i should know but don't, is ...When you leave waterto sit/distill for 24-48hrs does this lower or raise ph ??? or does it simply just balance to 7 regardless if low or high The water i've let sit for 24-48hr has a pH higher than 7, at least 7.8...And when you leave sit for longer than 48 what exactly happens ??? I appreciate everyone's help ...Hope we can keep it up  ...Keep it GREEN too  ...


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 29, 2009)

water wil stagnate if left un-ariated.  letting the h20 sit is so the chlorine evaporates.  

i messed up and changed my ph 1 full point in a couple of hrs.  after more reading i found that its not good to do that.  i cant remember the correct ammt per day but i think it is 0.1 point change per day.  ill try and find that info.

SSH


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 29, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> water wil stagnate if left un-ariated. letting the h20 sit is so the chlorine evaporates.
> 
> i messed up and changed my ph 1 full point in a couple of hrs. after more reading i found that its not good to do that. i cant remember the correct ammt per day but i think it is 0.1 point change per day. ill try and find that info.
> 
> SSH


 
I have to agree that any sudden shock isnt good to their system, doing it gradually is the only way to go, just like adding nutes a little at a time.


----------



## nvthis (May 6, 2009)

That looks like 'ramshorn' to me. My mazar is a little sensitive and gets it when flipped. If it is still doing it I would look towards nitrogen sensitivity. Your leaves look pretty dark green...


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (May 7, 2009)

Your plants need micro nutrients. Particularly magnesium. Buy some epsom salt at any store in the health section. Add 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of water, give it to em periodically.

If one plant is particularly taller than the rest, they may have a K deficiency

It seems you have plenty of N. Definitely give them some P, as well! The whole spectrum



good luck
destroyer


----------



## D3 (May 7, 2009)

It looks like nute curl to me. Everybody thinks (WELL NOT EVERYBODY) if there's a problem you should up the nutes. Thats the last thing you want to do. Your problem started with too high pH. You add more nutes thinking thats what they need, right? You need to flush the system, Get the right equipment to test the pH, get it right & than bring the nutes SLOWLY back up where they need to be.


----------



## blancolighter (May 7, 2009)

I can definately see some nute burn issues going on with your plants, so you should probably back off the NPK nutes. On the other hand it kinda looks like your micronutrients got locked out from a higher PH, so its important to get some into your plant asap. The best way to do this will to be just to start feeding your plants with straight up 6.5 phed water. None of that gradual change nonsense, your plants are suffering far more from the ph imbalance and the lockouts its causing than the little bit of shock it might go through when you drop the PH to 6.5. Its like not shoving someone out of the way when they're about to get shot and you don't wanna shove em hard cause you might bruise the person, thats no good, ya know?

Also I wouldn't quit feeding, you don't wanna go from overnuted to deficient, but I would look into buying some nutes with a low nitrogen to phosphorus/potassium ratio, as your plants seem to not like N too much. That being said though, I would back off the nutes for sure, maybe by half, then start working your way back up a bit.


----------



## smokeup420 (May 7, 2009)

aint gonna read eryones posts but yea but a liquid /powder one, those r the best, nute burn i think n/or over watering .. id iaint a pro


----------

